# Fused 1x1x1 | SILLY BUILDS S1 EP1



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello everyone!
This week I am doing a "Silly Builds" video series on youtube, where I present a unique and silly puzzle modification everyday. 

For day 1 I built the Fused 1x1x1.

I think this mod speaks for itself 






I hope you enjoy 
The next puzzles will be silly aswell, so feel free to stick around to check the other ones out


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 6, 2020)

Cool mod, do you have a scramble gen yet?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

Have you ever solved it? It seems like based on the 1x1's difficulty, this would basically be impossible


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 7, 2020)

Haha 
I intentionally didn't attempt to solve it in this video because it would have been 35 minutes long then probably  
When this build series is over I will follow up with a solving tutorial and also a timed solve


----------

